# Be careful with Tourmaline Mineral balls



## ccmchickman (Feb 28, 2018)

I set up a small filtered tank recently and it was doing beautifully. I added some Luffy balls and a live plant and my fish was very happy. After adding the live plant, I read that mineral balls help the plant and the fish. Apparently, they caused the alkalinity to rise and the water hardness to be so high that they killed my beautiful fish. I just wanted to confess my ignorance to help keep someone from making the same mistake. RIP Papa Smurf


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

What kind of mineral ball did you use? Do you mean a moss ball or something different?


----------



## ccmchickman (Feb 28, 2018)

"10 Betta Mineral Balls --- Calcium-rich Tourmaline Balls for Perfect Nutrient Balance - With Over 30 Beneficial Minerals for Active Fish - Natural Décor for Fish Tank - Beauty with a Purpose"

Amazon.com They are made by Luffy


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

That sounds horrible. Did they change the hardness rapidly? How much were the differences of KH and GK before and after?


----------

